# Need Laser Level advice



## ThirtyWest (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone got a good recommendation on a laser level? 

It doesn't necessarily have to have a way to affix to the wall, but if I'm hanging things or the like I'd like to be able to shoot a beam down the wall so we can make some marks. 

Don't need to break the bank on it, but I want it to last for light-moderate use.


Thanks..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Go to Home Depot or Lowe's or Amazon websites and read the reviews. For indoor use the cheaper ones with lower power red light lasers will be fine. Most have a way to mount on a tripod which is important.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The problem with the ones that stick to the wall is they are too close to the wall. A proud stud or drywall seam always blocks the beam after a few feet. 

Sent from my SM-J337P using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a half dozen cheap laser levels and a few better quality ones. Several Black & Decker, Straitline, Ryobi, Johnson and Bosch. 

They are all line lasers and self leveling. Some are more than 15-20 years old. And they all still work. 

The only type I don't have is a rotary level, mostly because I don't have a need for one. yet. 

Home Depot has a nice Bosch on special for about $40. It has both horizontal and vertical lines and and you can project them all or one at a time. You can clamp it to most anything.

As long as you take moderate care of them, take the batteries out when you store them, they will last you a long time.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> I have a half dozen cheap laser levels and a few better quality ones. Several Black & Decker, Straitline, Ryobi, Johnson and Bosch.
> 
> They are all line lasers and self leveling. Some are more than 15-20 years old. And they all still work.
> 
> ...


I got myself that Bosch level for Christmas. I played with it for about 10 minutes and I think it was a mistake. In order for the self-leveling to work, the tool has to be at the same height as the line. I had imagined that I could just clamp it to anything and aim the line UP to where I wanted it and it would still self level. It doesn't work like that. That is very inconvenient. 

I can put it in lock mode and level the laser manually. That sort of works, but the clamp is pretty crude. I can't smoothly change the position of the line like I could on a much more expensive tripod. If I want to move the line down a quarter of an inch, there is no easy way to do that. The jerky motion of the mechanism makes the line jump all over the place. 

If I have to screw around with it for 10 minutes to get a level line in a particular place, it's kind of useless to me. It's just a gadget. I'm better off doing it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mathmonger said:


> I got myself that Bosch level for Christmas. I played with it for about 10 minutes and I think it was a mistake. In order for the self-leveling to work, the tool has to be at the same height as the line. I had imagined that I could just clamp it to anything and aim the line UP to where I wanted it and it would still self level. It doesn't work like that. That is very inconvenient.
> 
> I can put it in lock mode and level the laser manually. That sort of works, but the clamp is pretty crude. I can't smoothly change the position of the line like I could on a much more expensive tripod. If I want to move the line down a quarter of an inch, there is no easy way to do that. The jerky motion of the mechanism makes the line jump all over the place.
> 
> If I have to screw around with it for 10 minutes to get a level line in a particular place, it's kind of useless to me. It's just a gadget. I'm better off doing it the old-fashioned way.


 A friend wanted the same sort of thing. he found an old tripod bumper jack to clamp it too. then to get it high he sets that whole rig on a step ladder.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Any laser should be verified with a level that is also checked now and then. Flip the level horizontally 180 deg against a line or surface and make sure the bubble is the same position.
Self leveling is for small amounts. Self leveling will not work if the laser body is too much out of level. I have dewalt and it came with magnets on a swivel base on side. I made a base for it with 2x6 and about 6". And half inch hole for a nail. Nail is stuck to the magnets. Then large metal plate, extra large for electrical protection or such, or in the deck hanger section. 2x6 base gets hung on the wall then the laser. That 2x thickness gets the laser away from the wall and makes the line brighter. There is also red plastic thing that makes the point easier to see.
When I have 2 points I make the marks then use a chalk line to strike actual line. This line can be anywhere as a reference. I measure from there with a tape or a story pole to where I need. The chalk line is also verified with a 4' level. I also used those 1" bubble that is hung on a string? It is surprisingly accurate enough. As long as the line is tight and the bubble is in the middle, but as a one person diy, the bubble needs several adjustments and center checks. Takes time but if one time use, it works. Line for that must be level verified also and if possible, level the whole house and makes sure the beginning meets the end. For siding, example, small cheats are ok.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

mathmonger said:


> I got myself that Bosch level for Christmas. I played with it for about 10 minutes and I think it was a mistake. In order for the self-leveling to work, the tool has to be at the same height as the line. I had imagined that I could just clamp it to anything and aim the line UP to where I wanted it and it would still self level. It doesn't work like that. That is very inconvenient.
> 
> I can put it in lock mode and level the laser manually. That sort of works, but the clamp is pretty crude. I can't smoothly change the position of the line like I could on a much more expensive tripod. If I want to move the line down a quarter of an inch, there is no easy way to do that. The jerky motion of the mechanism makes the line jump all over the place.
> 
> If I have to screw around with it for 10 minutes to get a level line in a particular place, it's kind of useless to me. It's just a gadget. I'm better off doing it the old-fashioned way.


I am often hanging shelves in a closet where there would be no room for a tripod. And tripods don't generally go high enough to do most shelves or curtain rods or whatever. They say you can clamp the level to a ladder. I dunno. Dragging a ladder around seems like a lot of work just to make a horizontal line. I really don't know what people do... 

But I think I found a pretty good solution. I have a big telescoping aluminum pole with a brush on the end. I use it for washing houses. All I have to do is put the brush up-side-down on the floor and lean the pole against the wall. Then i can clamp the laser level onto it. It is light weight. It doesn't take up a lot of floor space. It is adjustable so I can get close to any ceiling without hitting it. It has a uniform diameter that is easy for the clamp to grasp and I can smoothly move it up and down. The brush head keeps the weight of the level from flipping the pole. The rubber on the brush head keeps the bottom from sliding out. AND for super-fine adjustments, instead of moving the clamp, I can pull out the bottom of the pole a tad. Because of the beauty of mathematics, even a relatively large movement of the bottom of the pole only results in a small drop at the top of the pole. I can put that line exactly where I want it. It basically solves all my problems. 

If you don't happen to have a telescoping aluminum pole lying around, you could probably do the same trick with a 2x4 or whatever. But it does take a little planning. You can't count on finding something on site and clamping willy-nilly.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I borrowed one that would clamp on the edge of a door, don't remember the brand but that was handy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mathmonger said:


> I am often hanging shelves in a closet where there would be no room for a tripod. And tripods don't generally go high enough to do most shelves or curtain rods or whatever. They say you can clamp the level to a ladder. I dunno. Dragging a ladder around seems like a lot of work just to make a horizontal line. I really don't know what people do...
> 
> But I think I found a pretty good solution. I have a big telescoping aluminum pole with a brush on the end. I use it for washing houses. All I have to do is put the brush up-side-down on the floor and lean the pole against the wall. Then i can clamp the laser level onto it. It is light weight. It doesn't take up a lot of floor space. It is adjustable so I can get close to any ceiling without hitting it. It has a uniform diameter that is easy for the clamp to grasp and I can smoothly move it up and down. The brush head keeps the weight of the level from flipping the pole. The rubber on the brush head keeps the bottom from sliding out. AND for super-fine adjustments, instead of moving the clamp, I can pull out the bottom of the pole a tad. Because of the beauty of mathematics, even a relatively large movement of the bottom of the pole only results in a small drop at the top of the pole. I can put that line exactly where I want it. It basically solves all my problems.
> 
> If you don't happen to have a telescoping aluminum pole lying around, you could probably do the same trick with a 2x4 or whatever. But it does take a little planning. You can't count on finding something on site and clamping willy-nilly.


 A new use for those old spring loaded pole lamps.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

The laser does not need to be at the height of the line. I was putting in a new deck and it was 10 feet above ground level and I made marks at 40 inches and used those as a base to measure up 6 feet to get the 10 foot line I needed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For grid ceilings or closed in areas I use a laser pole. I like my rotating level, but it has shown to be a little off lately, so it is temporarily retired. I use the Bosch vertical/horizontal line level.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

How to check to see if a level is level, assuming you have 2 levels. 

First, pick a level, any level, and then lay it on any relatively smooth, level surface. 
Using shims, cards, pennies, etc.. adjust said level until the bubble registers dead center. 

Take second level and set it atop first level. Does it's bubble register dead center?
If yes, spin second level 180* degrees and check bubble. Is it still dead center?

Then you have a level that is accurate. 

Switch the 2 levels and check the first level. 

OR.... Check any other level you have before disturbing your first level.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> For grid ceilings or closed in areas I use a laser pole. I like my rotating level, but it has shown to be a little off lately, so it is temporarily retired. I use the Bosch vertical/horizontal line level.


I guess I reinvented the wheel, huh? A laser pole. I have never heard of that in my life. But, yeah, that sounds like exactly what I need! You would think they would put that in the directions.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I was hanging a bunch of wire shelves today. The thing works like crazy! It's awesome with the pole. 

I got a nice level line and mounted the back of the shelves to the wall. Then it came time to put the brackets under them and level them front to back. I don't have to touch the laser. It's still there doing it's thing and it's exactly where I need it for the front of the shelves as well. 

It doesn't just make a level line. It makes a level PLANE. I didn't totally appreciate that.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Glad you liked it


----------

